# Embarrassing for men?



## Monty4321 (Jul 15, 2011)

I figured I'll ask woman about this too - so you all would know that us men deal with this embarrassing issue. Has your spouse or boyfriend ever mention this, or am I the only one. 

Please forgive me if I am too graphic. Getting hard at work or out in public. 

I have this weird issue that strikes me often. When at work, I would begin getting sleepy or feel like stretching or tightening my leg muscles when stretching. When this happens, I get very hard. I would feel it coming on, and I would try to do every thing in my power to stop myself from getting hard. I sit there and focus life never before to force it down. It would stay like that for quite some time. 

The scary thing in this situation, is that it sometimes happen at the worst times. I wear khakis at work with shirt tucked in. I have to sit at my desk and pray that no one comes up or someone needs me away from my desk. If someone needs me, I try to delay getting up or make up an excuse. It gets pretty scary when I'm at a ceremony and we're called to attention. 

Most of the time this happens a after I've been up for about 3 hours, or if I've been sitting for awhile, or get sleepy during the day.

All my life, I never thought to ask if anyone else experiences this.

This has happened to me for years - all the way back to high school.

Please forgive me if I were too graphic


----------



## TheMizz...erable (Aug 14, 2011)

Just be glad that it still works.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

HA! My husband says this happens at work randomly. Especially when he has thought about our night before.


----------



## Nikolas (Aug 22, 2011)

Happens to me all the time... But I do most of my stretching on the home couch. You might want to try getting more sleep before going to work.


----------



## Prodigal (Feb 5, 2011)

I've heard of men having their "pal" come to attention at the oddest times; however, the fact that it occurs on such a regular basis ... Well, yes, it DOES work, but not exactly as God intended it. I mean, c'mon, nobody wants to be walking around holding a 50-page proposal in the area of their crotch so nobody notices the bulge.

I suggest you see a doctor about this. A functioning penis is a wonderful thing, but one that "rears its ugly head" (sorry, just a pun) at inappropriate moments, particularly during a humdrum workday, could be a symptom of a health condition. At least your doctor could explain why this is happening. 

I've worked with lots of guys, but have yet to see anyone with a boner during a budget conference, regardless of how sleepy they were from the boredom of it all!


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

lol I don't know about it being a health problem. My nipples get hard for no reason all throughout the day. Sometimes I have to wear a scarf to cover them. No medical problem- just my body.


----------



## Prodigal (Feb 5, 2011)

Well, I bow to the superiority of the younger folk here whose genitalia and breasts are at full mast and saluting! I've never had this happen to me ... jeesh, guess I've led a pretty dull life!:scratchhead:


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

lollll No you haven't. Every body is different and responds to things differently. lol.


----------



## Monty4321 (Jul 15, 2011)

Nikolas said:


> Happens to me all the time... But I do most of my stretching on the home couch. You might want to try getting more sleep before going to work.


Yes - I do need more sleep.:smthumbup:


----------



## Monty4321 (Jul 15, 2011)

Prodigal said:


> Well, I bow to the superiority of the younger folk here whose genitalia and breasts are at full mast and saluting! I've never had this happen to me ... jeesh, guess I've led a pretty dull life!:scratchhead:


 Gee-sh..I'm 72...........LOL j/k.


----------



## DanF (Sep 27, 2010)

I'm 47 and willy still comes to attention with no provocation.
Try and explain that on an oil rig full of guys!
I think it's normal. Mine has done it all my life.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

yep sometimes boners happen, the more you worry about it or try to conceal it the longer (dimensionally and temporally) it stays. If I'm at my desk I just try to slide under a little further, though sometimes have to lower the chair so I'm not bumping the underside of the desk. I find it is a good time to focus on a work related task and that usually kills any stimulation pretty quickly.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

that_girl said:


> lol I don't know about it being a health problem. My nipples get hard for no reason all throughout the day. Sometimes I have to wear a scarf to cover them. No medical problem- just my body.


Me, too. It's embarassing.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

Jellybeans said:


> Me, too. It's embarassing.


me too, actually mine just pretty much show through all the time, its worse since i grew little man boobies, they always show through even multiple layers and heavy sweaters. I've even considered taping them down sometimes, but I wouldn't want to be caught with the tape showing because that would be even more embarassing. I'd rather women be checking out my package than my nips.


----------



## Confused_and_bitter (Aug 6, 2011)

This happens to my H all the time he is a truck driver, so when he stops if his buddy is at "attention" he has to wait a while before hopping out of his truck to get it to go away. I thought wow you must be aroused all the time and he says it's not arousal it's just that the blood flows to that particular area when he gets really relaxed. I think it's funny but he has dealt with it all his life and he has no health problems at all!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

